# Cleaning prewar Lionel?



## ColtsKurt (Jan 28, 2012)

Good morning, gents! Just picked up a prewar set off eBay (657 Caboose, 654 Tank car, etc) for a nice price. Really pleased that everything works and is in better overall condition than anticipated. (Even got a refund on the shipping costs I paid up front... unreal, I know!)
Question - what do you reccommend I use to clean the cars? They are dirty, smudged, etc. I don't want to damage the finish. Something like Fantastik, 409, just soapy detergent water? I plan to use the Scotch green pads on the wheels and couplers, as they have surface rust.

I already have the 616 passenger set (my Dad's when he was a boy) and thought the grandkids would get a kick out of a more traditional-appearing locomotive, caboose, etc.)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd start with mild dishwashing soap, like Dawn or equivalent and a soft sponge. For surface rust on wheels and trucks, I use my Dremel tool with a home-made Scotchbrite wheel. You can use the fine stuff for lighter work, and keep the Dremel speed low.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm a fan of GooGone for cleaning. You can use with a terri-cloth towel on painted surfaces. For really grimmy surface crud, you can rub with the GooGone ever-so-light with a soft (grey) ScotchBrite pad ... but be cautious here ... you don't want it to scratch the paint. I've never tried a Mr. Clean Magic Eraser ... maybe try that on in inconspicuous ares.

The Scotchbrite pad and GooGone will clean up bare metal stuff nicely. I actually go more agressive ... Dremel stainless steel brush on most metal bits.

I cleaned up the paint on a prewar loco with some mild auto-rubbing compound, recently. I wouldn't try this on lithographed cars, but for solid-color paint, it worked nicely. A little coat of wax, afterwards. See here, posts 184 through 189 ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=169173&postcount=184

Regards,

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I would NOT use the Magic Eraser, that is abrasive and will leave little scratches! My daughter tried it on a plastic item, not good.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Point noted.


----------



## ColtsKurt (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you, gentlemen! Appreciate the input. If I ever figure out how to post pics on here, I'll let you see the finished product. 

Now that we're past the holidays, the Colts' season is over, and fully in the winter doldrums, I should have time between Butler basketball and local Indy area HS basketball games to work on this little project... oh, yeah, I guess I should work in there some, too!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

To load pics, click Go Advance down below. From there, use Paper Clip icon (and new pop-up window) to Browse to your pic(s), then Upload to here.

Make sure pics are not bigger than about 1600 x 1200 pixels or so.

TJ


----------



## ColtsKurt (Jan 28, 2012)

The set I purchased (referenced in the initial post) is:
259E Locomotive
1689W Tender
654 Oil Tank car
651 Lumber car
657 Caboose

also incl was 6042 Gondola and 3619 Helicopter Observation car...


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

I am going to put in my two cents on the wheel cleaning. I started by using the dremel wire brushes like TJ but everyone in the house started coming up out of the basement with tiny metal splinters in their feet! I have been using dremels abrasive wheels now that are very similar to 3-m type pads but a little more aggressive. At 4 bucks a pair they get kind of expensive so I am going to try gunner's home made ones. Thanks for the idea Gunner!
Randy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I stopped using the wire wheels for the same reason. The Scotchbrite pads shed harmless fuzzies, I can handle that.


----------



## ColtsKurt (Jan 28, 2012)

The fun just keeps on coming! While showing off my new toy, the whistle tender sounded intermittently! With no whistle control wired up. (my 616 requires a control, different story completely...) When wired with my whistle control, it worked as I thought it would - but without the control wired, was a total surprise.
Is this the way the 1689w operates?
* just saw the 1689 refresher thread... same question applies tho


----------

